# Cars.2.XBOX360-MARVEL



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2011)

<b>Cars.2.XBOX360-MARVEL</b>
Region free by the looks of things. No mention of anything kinect related.

Although it was a film tie in the XBLA title and some of the previous titles have proven to be amusing distractions. This one claims to be set after the film which might well be a point in the favour of the game

Inspired by the upcoming Disney·Pixar animated film, Cars 2: The Video Game lets players jump into the Cars 2 universe with some of their favorite Cars personalities in exotic locations around the globe. Play as Mater, Lightning McQueen, and other brand new characters as players train to become world-class spies in the international training center - C.H.R.O.M.E. (Command Headquarters for Recon Operations and Motorized Espionage). Take on dangerous missions, compete to become the fastest racecar in the world, or use spy skills in exciting, action-packed combat racing and battle arenas. Players can race against friends and family in either single or multiplayer modes with up to four players to unlock challenging new tracks, characters, events and thrilling spy missions.

Game Features

Choose from more than 20 different characters, such as Mater, Lightning McQueen and the newly introduced Finn McMissile and Holley Shiftwell, and train to become world class spies
Participate in simulated hazardous missions using high-tech gadgets
Perform maneuvers only Cars characters can do, such as backwards driving, air tricks, sidestepping to avoid obstacles, two-wheel driving and more


<b>Video</b> Gamespot preview.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKAWW9kzsLc[/youtube]

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/Cars.2.XBOX360-MARVEL.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->                                                                                
                                                                   ▀▄   ÂÂÂÂÂÂ  
                                                                    ▀▓▄         
                                                                     ▓ ▀▄       
                                                                      ▓ ▀▄      
                                                                      ▓  ▀▄     
                                                                       ▓  ▀▄    
                                                                       ▓   ▓    
           ▄                                                           ▓    ▓   
          ▓                                                             █   ▓   
         ▓                                                              ▓    ▓  
        ▓▓                                                              ▓    ▓  
        ▓                                                               ▓    ▓  
       ▓▓                                                               ▓     ▓ 
       ▓▓                                                               ▓     ▓ 
      ▓ ▓                                                              ▓      ▓ 
      ▓ ▓                                                              ▓      ▓ 
     ▓  █                                                              ▓      ▓ 
     ▓   ▓                                                             ▓      ▓ 
    ▄▀   ▓                                                            ▓       ▓ 
    ▓    ▀▄                                                           ▓       ▓ 
    ▓     ▓                                                          ▄▀       ▓ 
    ▓     ▀▄                                                         ▓        ▓ 
    ▓      ▓                                                        ▓         ▓ 
    █       ▓                                ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄          ▄▀         ▓ 
     ▓       ▓                      ▄▄▄▄▓▓▓▓████████████████▄▄▄    ▓          ▓ 
     ▓        ▓                ▄▄▓▓▓▓████████████████████████████▄▓           ▓ 
      ▓        ▀▄            ▄▓▓▓████████████████████████████████▓            ▓ 
      ▀▄         ▀▄        ▄▓▓██████████████████████████████████▓             ▓ 
       ▓           ▀▄▄   ▄▓████████████████████████████████████▓              ▓ 
        ▓             ▀▀▓█████████████████████████████████████▓               ▓ 
         ▓             ▓█████████████████████████████████████▓                ▓ 
          ▓           ▓█████████████████████████████████████▓                 ▓ 
           ▓         ▄█████████████████████████████████████▓                  ▓ 
            ▓        ▓████████████████████████████████████▓                   ▓ 
             ▀▄      ▓███████████████████████████████████▓                    ▓ 
            ÂÂ▓▀▄    ▓█████████████████████████████████▓▀                     ▓ 
            ÂÂ ▓ ▀▄   ▓██████████████████████████████▓▀                       ▓ 
              ÂÂ▓  ▀▄ ▀▓███████████████████████████▓▀                         ▓ 
                ▀▓   ▀▄▀▓▓███████████████████████▓▀                   ▄       ▓ 
              ÂÂ ▀▓    ▀▓▓▓▓███████████████████▓▀      ▄▄▓█▀           ▓▄     ▓ 
                  ▀▓     ▀▓▓▓▀▀▀▓▓███████████▓▀      ▄██▓▓■             ▓▄    ▓ 
                   ▀▓        ▄▀ ░▓▓▓▓▓▀▀▀███▀       ▓█▓▀▀               ▓▓    ▓ 
                  ▄ ▀▓  ▀█▓▄█▀   ░▒▓▀ ▄▀ ██        ▐▀                  ▓▓     ▓ 
                 ▓   ▀▓  ■▓█▓█▄   ░  ▓▀ ▄██                           ▓▓▀     ▓ 
                █▀    ▀▓  ███▓█▓    █▀  ███▌                        ▄▓█▒      ▓ 
               █▓      ▀▓▄█▓ÂÂ ▀▌  █▓  ▐███▓                      ▄▓███░      ▓ 
              █▓       ▐▒█▓       ▄▓   ▐████▌                 ▄▄▄▓█████       ▓ 
             ▄█▓        ██▓       █▓   ▐████▓         ▄▄▄▓▓███████████▓       ▓ 
             █▓         █▓       █▓     ████▓▌     ▄▓█████████████████░       ▓ 
            ██▓        ██▐▒      █▓ ▄▄  ▓███▓▓   ▄████████████████████        ▓ 
            █▓         █▓ ▀▒    █▓  ▓█▄ ▐██▓▓▓▌ ▄█████████████████████       ▓  
           ██▓        ██▓  ▀▒   █▓ ▄███▄ █▓▓▓▓ ▄██████████████████████       ▓  
           ██▓        ██▓ ÂÂ▀▒ ██▀ ▓████▄ ▀▀▀ ▄███████████████████████░      ▓  
          ██▓        ██▓     ▀▒█▓  ▓██████████████████████████████████▓      ▓  
          ██▓        ██▓      ▀█▓  ██████████████████████▀▀▀▀█████████▓     ▓   
         ███▀        ██▓      ██▓ ███▀▀▀      ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀   ▄▄▓█▄▄ ▀███████░    ▓   
         ██▓        ██▓       █▓▓ ██  ▓██▐▓█▐██▓▌▓███▌▓█▓▀▀  ▀  ▀██████▓   ▓    
         ██▓        ██▓       █▓▐ ▓█   ▀▌ ▀▀▀▀▀▌  ▀▀▀ ▐          ██████▓  ▓     
        ██▓         ██▓      ██▓ ▓▓██   ·      ▌                 ███████▌▓      
        ██▓        ███▓   ▄▄ █▓  ▀▓███         ▌                 ███████▓       
        ██▓        ██▓  ▀▀   █▓   ▀▓██▄  ▄                       ██████▓        
       ██▓      ▄  ██▓      ██▓  ░ ▀▓██ ▀█▓▄                 ▄█ ███████▀        
       ██▓  ▄▓▓▀  ███▓      ██▓  ▓  ▀▓██ ▀█▌▓              ▄▄█▓ ██████▓   ░     
       ██▓ ▀▓▓▀   ███▓      █▓  ▄█▓  ▀▓█▄ ▀██▓         ▄▄▐██▓▀ ██████▓  ░░      
  ÂÂ  ███▓  ▐▓    ██▓       █▓  ███▓  ▀▓█▄ ▀▓██▐█▓▄▓█████▓▀▀ ▄██████▓  ▓▒       
 ÂÂ   ███▓   ▓▌   ██▓      ██▓  ████▓  ▀▓██▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄████████▓  █▓        
      ██▓     ▓  ███▓      ██▓  ▓████▓  ▀▓▓██████████████████████▓▀  █▓      ▄▓ 
      ██▓      ▀ ███▀      ██▀  ▓█████▓  ▀▓▓▓█████████████████▓▓▀  ▄██░    ▄▓██ 
     ███▓    ▄▄▄ ██▓  ▄▄▄  █▓  ▓▓██████▓▄  ▀▓▓▓▓▓█▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▀▀  ▄███▓    ▓████ 
     ███▓  ▄▀    ██▓     ▀██▓    ▀▀▓█████▓▄   ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀   ▄▄█████░   ▓█████ 
     ███▓ ▄▀    ███▓      ██▓ ▀▀▀▄  ▀▓██████▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████████▓   ▓██████ 
     ██▓        ███▓      ██▓     ▀▄  ▀▓████████████████████████████▓  ▓███████ 
    ███▓      ▓ ██▓       ██▓      ▀    ▓███████████████████████████░ ▄████████ 
    ███▓     ▓  ██▓     ▄███▌    ▄▀▀▄▄   ▓█████████████████████████▓  ▓████████ 
  ▓ ███▓       ███▓    ▄▀███▌   ▓     ▀▄  ▓████████████████████████▓ ▄█████████ 
 ▒  ███▓    ▀  ███▓   ▄▀ ███▌  ▓       ▀▄  ▓████████████████████████ ▓█████████ 
 ░  ███▓       ███▓   ▀  ███▌ █         ▓   ▓███████████████████████░▓█████████ 
   ▄ ███ ▄     ███▓      ███▓          ▓     ▓██████████████████████▓██████████ 
  ▐█▄ ▀ ▄▓▌    ███▓      ███▓         ▓       ▀▓████████████████████▓██████████ 
   ███████▌  ▐▄ ▀▀ ▄     ▀██▀        ▓   ▄▄     ▀▀▓████████████████████████████ 
   ▐██████▌   █████▌    █▄  ▄█       ▀█  ▓█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▓█████████████████████████ 
    ▀████▓    ▐███▓░    █████▓        ▓  ▓█████████████████████████████████████ 
   ▀ ▀██▓▒░    ▀█▓■      ███▓▒         █  ▓████████████████████████████████████ 
    ▓  ▀▀░       ░       ▀█▓▒░         ▓  ▓████████████████████████████████████ 
     ▓                      ░           █  ▓███████████████████████████████████ 
      ▓                                 ▓  ▓███████████████████████████████████ 
       ▓                                ▓  ▓███████████████████████████████████ 
        ▓                              ▓  ▓██████████████████████████████████▓▓ 
        ▀▄        ▀▄                   ▓  ▓██████████████████▓▓▀▀████████▓▓▀▀   
         ▓         ▀▓                 ▓  ▄██████████▓▓▓▓▀▀▀▀ ▄▄█████▓▓▓▀▀       
          ▓         ▓▓               ▓  ▄█▓▓▀▀▀▀▀▀       ▄▄████▓▓▀▀▀            
           ▓         ▓▓             ▓              ▄▄▄███▓▓▀▀▀                  
            ▓        ▓█▓            ▓         ▄▄█▓▓▀▀▀▀                         
            ▓        ▀██▄           ▓     ▄▄▓▀▀▀                                
             █        ▓█▓           ▓   ▄▀▀                                     
             █        ▓██▓          ▓  ▀                                        
             ▓        ▀███▄         ▓                                           
             ▓         ▓███         ▒                 ▄▄▀                       
             ▓         ▓██▓░        ░              ▄██▀      ▄▄                 
             ▒           ▀                       ▄▓█▀ ▐█    ▐███                
             ░      ▄▓▓█   ▄▄▄▄▄      ▄█▄       ▓██▀  ▓█▄    ▓██▌               
                  ▄▓███▌ ▓▓ ▓███▄    ▓███▌     ▓██▀  ▐███    ▐███        ÂÂ     
            ▄▄  ▄▓█████ ▐▓█▄ ▓███▄    ▓███▌   ▐██▀   ▓█▓██    ▓██▌    ÂÂÂÂÂÂ    
          ▄▓██ ▓██████▌ ▓███  ▓████▄▄  ▓███▌  ▓██   ▐██ ▓█▄   ▐███   ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ   
        ▄▓████████▌███ ▐█████  ▓█▌▀▓████████ ▓██    ▓█▌  ▓█▄   ▓██▌ ÂÂ█▓█▄▄ÂÂ   
       ▓███▐█████▌▐██▌ ▓██▐██▄ ▐██   ▀▀███▓█████ ▀▀▓██▄▄ ▀██▄  ▐▓██▄ ▓███▀▀▌    
      ▓███▌ ▓███▌ ▓██ ▐██▌ ███▄ ▓██▄▄████▀ ▀▓▓█    ▓██▀▀██████▄ ▓▓█████▀   ▀■   
     ▓▓██▌  ▐██▌ ▐██▌ ▓██ ▄▄████████▀▀▓████▄▄     ▐██▌      ▀▀▀▀▀▓▓▓██▀         
    ▓▓███    ▀▀  ▐███▐███▀▀  ███▄▐▓█▄   ▀▀▀▓▓██▄▄▄▓██    ▄▄▄███▄▄▄▀▀▀           
     ▀▓█▌         ▓████▌      ███▄           ▀▀▓▓███▌▄▄██▀▀    ▀▀▀██▄           
       ▀   ░      ▐████        ████▄   ░        ▀▓▓▓███▀        ▄▄  ▀█          
           ▒       ▓███         ▀████▀ ▓          ▀▓▓▓███▄▄▄▄▄█▓▀               
           ▒       ▐▓███          ▀▀   ▐▌            ▀▀▓▓▓▓▓▀▀                  
           ▓        ▓▓▓██▄   ░    ▄░    ▓                                       
       ÂÂ  ▓      ░  ▀▓▓▓█▀  ▓   ██▓    ▐▌                                      
           ▓     ▄▓█▄      ▄▓   ▓███     █                                      
           ▓    ▄▓██████████▓  ▄████     ▓                                      
           ▓  ▄▓███████████▓  ▄█████▓     █                                     
           ▓▄▓█████████████▀▄███████▓  ▐  ▓    P  R  O  U  D  L  Y              
          ▌▓█████████████████████████  ▓  ▓                                     
           ▓█████████████████████████ ▐█▌  █                                    
           ▀▓███████████████████████▌ ▓█▌  ▓                                    
            ▓███████████████████████▌▄██▓  ▓       P  R  E  S  E  N  T  S       
            ▀▓███████████████████████████   █                                   
             ▓███████████████████████████▌  ▓                                   
              ▓██████████████████████████▓  ▓                                   
              ▀███████████████████████████▓ ▓                                   
               ▀███████████████████████████▓▓                                   
                ▀▓█████████████████████████▓                                    
                  ▀▓▓█████████████████████▓▓                                    
                    ▀▓▓▓█████████████████▓▓▀                                    
                      ▀████████████████▓▓▓▀                                     
                       ▀▓▓██████████▓▓▓▓▀                                       
                        ▀▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓▓▀                                         
                          ▀▀██████▀▀                                            
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
      ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Cars 2 (C) Disney Interactive StudiosÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ               
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                    ▄         ░                                                 
                      ▄        ▀▄         ▄                                     
                       ▓▄       ▀█▄        █▄                                   
                        ▀▓▄       ▓█▄       █▓▄                                 
                         ▀██▄      ▀██▄      ▀██▄                               
                          ▀█▓█▄     ▀██▄      ▀▓█▄                              
                            ▀█▓▓▄    ▀▓▓█▄     ▀███▄                            
                              ▀▓█▄     ▀▀█▓▄     ▀█▓▓                           
                               ▀█▓▄      ▀██▄      ▀█▓                          
                                 ▀██       ▀▓▄       ▀▓                         
                                   ▀▓        ▀█        ▀■                       
                                     ▀■        ▀         ▀                      
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
          ▄██████████ ░░▓▓█████▄   █████▄█████ ▓███████████                     
         ██▀       ██         ▀██▄ ██  ▀█▀  ██ ▓█        █▓                     
         ██            ▄██████████ ██       ██ ██       ▄█▓                     
         ██    ░░▓▓██ ██▀       ██ ▓▓       ██ █████████▓▀                      
         ██        ██ ██        ██ ░░       ▓▓ ▀██▄                             
         ████████████ ████████████          ░░   ▀▓████▓▓░░                     
                                                                                
          ▄██████████  ▄▓█████████ ▓▓          ▓███████████   ▄▓████▓▓░░        
         ██▀       ██ ▓█▀       ██ ▓█          ▓█        ██ ▄▓█▀                
         ██        ▓▓ ██        ██ ██████▓▓░░  ██       ▄█▓ █████████▓▄         
         ██        ██ ██        ▓▓ ██          ████████▓▓▀           ▀█▓        
         ██        ██ ██        █▓ ▀█▓▄    ▓▓  ▀▓█▄         ▓▓        ██        
         ██▓░      ▓▓ ████████████   ▀▓█████▓    ▀█████▓▓░░ ████████████        
                   ░░                                                           
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
              ·   ─  ──  Rls Number...: 134thÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ──  ─  ·              
              ·   ─  ──  Platform.....: XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ──  ─  ·              
              ·   ─  ──  Release Date.: 17/06/2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂ  ──  ─  ·              
              ·   ─  ──  Region @.....: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂ ──  ─  ·              
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
       ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/100/100482.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ   
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
      ·  ─ ── --- "ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ" --- ──  ─    
                                                                                
                                                                                
              ·   ─  ──  ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ENJOY!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ  ──  ─  ·              
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                           ░                    
          ▄██████████ ████████▓▄    ▄▓█████████ █▓▓░░     ░░ ████████████       
         ██▀       ██ ██      ▀▓▓▄ ▓█▀       ██ ██        ▓▒ ██        ██       
         ██           ██        ██ ▓█        ██ ██        █▓ ▓█       ▄█▓       
         ██    ░░▓▓██ ████████████ ██        ▓▓ ██        ██ ▓▓▓█████▓▓▀        
         ██        ██ ██     ▀▓█▄  ██        █▓ ▓█▄       ██ ▓▒                 
         ████████████ ▓▓       ▀▓▓ ████████████  ▀▓█████████ ▒░                 
                                                             ░                  
          ▄██████████  ▄▓█████████ ▓▓          ▓▓██████████   ▄▓████▓▓░░        
         ██▀       ██ ▓█▀       ██ ▓█          █▓        ██ ▄▓█▀                
         ██        ▓▓ ▓█        ██ ██████▓▓░░  ██       ▄█▓ █████████▓▄         
         ██        ██ ██        ▓▓ ██          ████████▓▓▀           ▀█▓        
         ██        ██ ██        █▓ ▀▓█▄    ▓▓  ▀██▄         ▓▓        ██        
         ██▓░      ▓▓ ████████████   ▀▓█████▓    ▀▓████▓▓░░ ████████████        
                   ░░                                                           
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
               ·  ─  ──         ! ATTENTION !             ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──                                   ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──   If you think the Game worths,   ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──   support the authors by buying   ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──   the ORIGINAL one!               ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──                                   ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──             PEACE                 ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──                                   ──  ─  ·              
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
           ▄▓█████ ▓█████▓▄  ▄████████ ▄████████ ███     ░░▓▓█████▓             
         ▄▓█▀  ▀▀▀ ▓██  ▀██  ▓██   ▓██ ▓██   ▓██ ▓████▓░    ▄▄▄▄██▓             
         ▓▓█  ▀▓██ ▓▓█▄▄██▄  ▓▓█▀▀▀▀▀  ▓▓█▀▀▀▀▀  ▓▓█       ▓██▀▀▀▀              
         ▒▓███████ ▒▓▓  ▀█▓▓ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀▓▓██▓▓░░ ▀███▓▓▒▒░░           
                   ░░░                                                          
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
               ·  ─  ──                                   ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──           ÂÂ+ XPRESS +ÂÂ          ──  ─  ·              
               ·  ─  ──                                   ──  ─  ·              
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                    ▄         ░                                                 
                      ▄        ▀▄         ▄                                     
                       ▓▄       ▀█▄        █▄                                   
                        ▀▓▄       ▓█▄       █▓▄                                 
                         ▀██▄      ▀██▄      ▀██▄                               
                          ▀█▓█▄     ▀██▄      ▀▓█▄                              
                            ▀█▓▓▄    ▀▓▓█▄     ▀███▄                            
                              ▀▓█▄     ▀▀█▓▄     ▀█▓▓                           
                               ▀█▓▄      ▀██▄      ▀█▓                          
                                 ▀██       ▀▓▄       ▀▓                         
                                   ▀▓        ▀█        ▀■                       
                                     ▀■        ▀         ▀                      
                                                           ░                    
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
                                                                                
      ·  ─ ── --- "ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ" --- ──  ─  ·     
                                                                                
                                                                                <!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------

